# Pregnant dog loosing appetite



## simcoe mtn (Mar 4, 2011)

I've whelped a few litters, but have a question for the more experienced breeders. My female is at day 48, and has stopped being interested in food. She will eat a few bites, here and there. Up until this point she has been a food maniac.. She doesnt act anymore uncomfortable than usual, ( My wife says she thinks she's going to have 20 because she is so big)I've never seen a dog at this stage just lose interest in food.. It really has me wondering if I should be worried. Its been going on for about three days.. I Would appreciate any advice or insight..


----------



## Misty Mountain (Mar 19, 2011)

Are you sure that you have your days correct in terms of count? She might be farther along than you think. I would start monitoring her temp just in case she is going into labor early. Sometimes with big litters going early is the norm (although this would be way too early). If she is below 100 I would at least start talking with my vet to make sure everything is ok.

Did you do progesterone prior to breeding? What was her level when you bred?

All of that said, I have had bitches start to lose their appetite early. I feed them smaller portions more times per day (up to five times) so they can fit the food in around the puppies.

Toni
www.retrieverlife.com
www.mistymountainlabradors.com


----------



## Duxbwar (Jun 23, 2009)

just had a litter of pups a week ago. Our bitch lost her appetite after a few weeks and then again about two days before she had them. She also quit drinking water the day before. I have tried feeding smaller protions, more times a day with success. Just not a lot of room in there with all those pups too.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

I am so happy i found this thread!! The last 2 days Maggie who was bred OCt 14, 15, and 17th has only wanted to eat about half of her food and then will take a few nibbles in the morning but that is about it. I wanted to know is this normal? She is showing no signs of pregnancy but I was told that some dogs dont show until around week 6 or 7. just wondering if this is an early sign. 

Thanks


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I've seen dogs lose interest in food from day 21 to day 28, an old timer in this game years ago told me this was a sure way to know if they were pregnant. Did you change her food to a puppy type food, I've always done this so they will be more interested in the food and also gives them a good milk supply.....


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

Take her temperature. Normal is 101.5 give/take 1 degree for normal variation.103 or higher GO TO VET and 100 or lower either about to whelp or trouble. That said decilne in appetite is normal. I just worry if you truly are at day 48 you really have 2 issues to rule out. 1: uterine infecyion which will almost always show a fever and 2: whelping too early with premie puppies. Neither happens very often but take that temp so you can be on top of things!  good luck.


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

Small meals and puppy food but switch slowly are also important as mentioned.


----------



## Leslie B (Jul 3, 2009)

I am very cautious with a pregnant bitch that loses her appetite and wont eat - especially if she stops eating completely. Hypoglycemia can be a serious issue for her and for her puppies. Give her small, frequent, warm meals of very high caloric value that are soft and easy to eat. 

For extreme cases I use Critical Care prescription diet (canned) that I get from my vet. I will warm it and mix with some puppy chow - if she turns up her nose to this, I add less chow and more prescription diet.

Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

Mine didn't want to eat I had to mix goodies in , She liked a little cottage cheese or boiled hamburger.She was also on a high quality puppy food.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

If she does not start eating after 2 days get her into the vet. I had a pregnant female quit eating on me and she had Anaplasmosis. If I had not got her on antibiotics and force fed her, I would have lost both her and the litter. Although females will sometimes lose their appetite or even get symptoms of morning sickness, stay fully alert, a lot of things can go wrong during pregnancy and you need to be on top of it quickly.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

There is little room in her stomach with a lot of large pups. She will eat off and on during the day and the night. Try cutting up Vienna Sausages and a little of the juice on the dry food and she will love it.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

I've got one who is due in a few days and she's been a prima donna eating as well. At ~3.5-5 wks, she had morning sickness for sure (this is a bit later than any of mine have ever had that). 
I went to 4 meals a day at ~6 wks w/ her since she was eating so slowly, but.... she loves steamed acorn squash, so a scoop of that has made a big difference on getting her to finish her dish. Do be very careful about WHAT you add, if you do. No Calcium products (including cottage cheese!). Liver is also a *NO* due to the Vit A content which can cause cleft palate issues.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

Thank you all for the input, I know this isnt my thread but i just brought it back up because maggie is becoming a slower eater and wont eat so much


----------

